# Smother sturgeon in honey & brown sugar and smoke the H out of it!!!



## slapaho_injun (Jun 5, 2018)

This turned out fantastic ! 24 hr salt brine. Apple wood. Whole fish, filets and steaks.


----------



## SonnyE (Jun 5, 2018)

Looks Great!


----------



## one eyed jack (Jun 6, 2018)

Great color.  Lookin good Slapa.


----------



## SmokinAl (Jun 6, 2018)

That looks delicious!
Nice job!
Al


----------



## slapaho_injun (Jun 6, 2018)

Thanks guys ! I’m really loving the new smoker! Going to do three pork butts and some baby backs Friday , for a family get together Sunday with 20+ people here. This will be my second such pork smoke. No sweat.


----------



## one eyed jack (Jun 6, 2018)

Great looking smoker.  Looks like it's seen a lot of use for a "new" smoker.

It looks real happy with all the pork in it.


----------



## slapaho_injun (Jun 6, 2018)

one eyed jack said:


> Great looking smoker.  Looks like it's seen a lot of use for a "new" smoker.
> 
> It looks real happy with all the pork in it.




This smoker is just about to turn two months old. Was finished in 4/8/18. I can't say enough about how happy I am with it. Runs perfect! I think this sturgeon yesterday was my 7th successful smoke with it.

The neighbors just cant help themselves. I had three neighbors on the back deck, arriving magically when I pulled the goods out of the box. Almost seems they were watching for that particular moment. Good times!


----------



## one eyed jack (Jun 6, 2018)

slapaho_injun said:


> This smoker is just about to turn two months old. Was finished in 4/8/18. I can't say enough about how happy I am with it. Runs perfect! I think this sturgeon yesterday was my 7th successful smoke with it.
> 
> The neighbors just cant help themselves. I had three neighbors on the back deck, arriving magically when I pulled the goods out of the box. Almost seems they were watching for that particular moment. Good times!



It sure looks to be a very successful smoker build.  Congratulations.

I think that I'd be right there with the rest of your neighbors if I lived in smelling distance.

Like


----------



## slapaho_injun (Jun 7, 2018)

Took my wife’s two uncles out fishing today and after a mediocre day of fishing..... I busted out the smoked sturgeon and a jar Of the northern pike I pickled recently......redemption was all mine!!!


----------



## crazymoon (Jun 10, 2018)

SI, Nice smoker and great looking fish and pork!


----------



## Leonid (Jun 22, 2018)

Hi.Can you share the full recipe?


----------



## slapaho_injun (Jun 22, 2018)

It's handwritten crudely for my own notes but you are welcome to copy down what you want of it. Works for just about any fish. I've done carp, sucker, salmon , walleye, catfish & sturgeon with pretty much the exact same method.


----------



## Leonid (Jun 26, 2018)

slapaho_injun said:


> View attachment 368196
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very nice.  Thanks. I will cook same mine.


----------



## browneyesvictim (Jun 26, 2018)

Mmmmm...  Sturgeon is possibly my favorite fish. Yours look great!


----------



## slapaho_injun (Jun 26, 2018)

browneyesvictim said:


> Mmmmm...  Sturgeon is possibly my favorite fish. Yours look great!


Salmon and sturgeon both are my favorites. I prefer boneless filets, smoked with the skin on tho. It's like candy!


----------



## Leonid (Jul 22, 2018)

Hi,
When you mix brown sugar+honey and hot water cay you please give me amount that I need to put?


----------



## Steve H (Jul 22, 2018)

I've always wanted to fish for sturgeon. But, I'm even more interested in how they taste. I'm hoping they don't taste like chicken. What other types of fish do they resemble in flavor/texture? I've only had one type of fish that was smoked/salted. And that was blind robin way back in the day with my dad.


----------



## slapaho_injun (Jul 22, 2018)

Leonid said:


> Hi,
> When you mix brown sugar+honey and hot water cay you please give me amount that I need to put?


I’ve done the mix two ways so far. 

#1 - mix in a bowl .....one quart of pure honey or pure maple syrup, (not the store bought sugary stuff.) .......with a 2 lb bag of brown sugar ..... stir it up real well. Consistency of cake mix just before it goes into the pan......then use a bbq brush to brush the mixture onto the fish after the firs hour. (Makes an awful mess and wastes a lot of the mix) 

#2 (my favorite) mix in a bbq designated spray bottle  .....one cup of pure honey or pure maple syrup, (not the store bought sugary stuff.) .......with one cup of brown sugar ..... add hot water and shake well to combine everything. I leave a little room in the bottle and shake it real good before I fill it all the way up. ......then squirt or spray  the mixture onto the fish after the first hour. I may go thru two bottles in a smoke


----------



## Leonid (Jul 22, 2018)




----------



## Leonid (Jul 22, 2018)

Here your receipt.Thanks


----------



## slapaho_injun (Jul 22, 2018)

Steve H said:


> I've always wanted to fish for sturgeon. But, I'm even more interested in how they taste. I'm hoping they don't taste like chicken. What other types of fish do they resemble in flavor/texture? I've only had one type of fish that was smoked/salted. And that was blind robin way back in the day with my dad.



Texture is firm and meat flakes nicely. Very few bones . Very white meat. Tastes very similar to the smoked salmon but just not as sweet? If that makes sense. The salmon I think tastes like candy. Sturgeon is very close. I definitely prefer the filets when smoking just about any fish. I keep the skin on but carve out the rib bones , remove tail etc.....I do cut off each spiny bone on the outer skin for sturgeon but I’ve heard others don’t? I’ve tried both ways and prefer to remove them.


----------



## slapaho_injun (Jul 23, 2018)

Leonid said:


> View attachment 371573


So how did it taste ? Did you like it ?


----------



## Leonid (Jul 23, 2018)

slapaho_injun said:


> So how did it taste ? Did you like it ?


The test is ok but for me something is missing(hard to describe exactly but I am filling that I need spices.I will try to add la grille salmon before putting to smoker)


----------



## nanuk (Aug 6, 2018)

in Saskatchewan, sturgeon are protected species.   The limit is "0".

I work next to the North Saskatchewan River, and there are some HUGE sturgeon in this river.
the South Sask River had some MONSTERS pulled out years ago.

currently, the largest that are caught (and released) are only around 60-70 lbs.


----------



## browneyesvictim (Aug 6, 2018)

You can call me crazy if you want... but I fish for them from a kayak. This one I caught last year is somewhere in the 8-10 foot range and is somewhere around 300 lbs. Caught on the Columbia River near the Gorge. This one was released unharmed. There is a limited season and limited size you can keep. By law you may not remove them from the water. That is a difficult thing to do anyway from a kayak. We just sit sideways and hook your ankles under them to hold them to "try" and get a photo. Sometimes you cant get the whole fish in the picture frame, and nearly impossible to measure. Therefore its only a guesstimate on the size.


----------



## nanuk (Aug 7, 2018)

I saw a picture of a skeleton that was supposedly sucked into a turbine intake and died against the debris grate.

its weight was put somewhere in the 1800-2000 lb range.   IIRC, it was 15ft or so long, and fat.

I can't imagine the age of something that is 10feet and 300lbs!
Amazing fish those.


----------



## slapaho_injun (Sep 3, 2018)

Crazy cool pic !!


----------



## slapaho_injun (Sep 6, 2018)

We can keep 10 Shovelnose Sturgeon (we call them sand sturgeon - they are much smaller - usually 24-36")  here in MN ....but the big Lake Sturgeon have no season and are off limits. I caught a Lake Sturgeon that was over 5' long this year but had to release him right away. Didn't even get a picture.


----------

